# Requesting a red sig!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

As a fellow mod kindly reminded me recently - my current sig is all wrong ever since I went fron Divisional MOD (Purple) to just MOD (Red).

So - here's my challenge to you creative members out there! My current sig kinda matched my purple badge and name, and I want the same to go for my new sig, hence it has to have some red (or reddish tones) in there.

As for the motive, I'm not really sure what to go for here, so I decided to go for one (big shocker) one of my favorite fighters - but I'll leave it up to you exactly which one!

*Requirements:*
- Must be within legal size
- Must be/feature red color in similar fashion to my current sig
- Must feature one (or several) of the fighters from the list below
- Must feature my name somewhere on there (Don't want nobody stealing it do we now?) 

If you want, I'm willing to pay credits for your efforts 

*As for that list of fighters - here you go:*
- Ian McCall (Damn that would be awesome!)
- Jose Aldo
- Anderson Silva (Perhaps one featuring Silva and Sonnen - a hero/nemesis type of deal)
- Ben Henderson
- Wandy
- Brad Pickett
- Palhares
- Erick Silva

My favorites on that list have to be mr. McCall as well as the hero/nemesis deal with Silva and Sonnen 

Anyone who decides to give it a shot will have my eternal gratitude and perhaps a little credits and/or rep


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Red sig with your fighters, enjoy!



I'm kidding, I'll try to get a real one in today but no promises as I'm pretty busy today.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

M.C said:


> Red sig with your fighters, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding, I'll try to get a real one in today but no promises as I'm pretty busy today.


Hah, I should use that one until the real one is ready 

Seriously though mate, no rush... It ain't worth stressing over


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You said you loved the Bendo sig so...










Hope Toxic doesn't mind me meddling.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You get an F for originality mate  But an A- for your sweet lovin'


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

How's this?


----------

